# What happens if I don't replace the Tires?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My CRUZE is almost 6 years old with only 23000 miles on it. I live in an area that is considered severe, especially for Rubber. The OEM Tires have little or no tread wear, the sidewalls look brand new. I'm not sure how long I'm going to keep the CRUZE. I know what the general replacement rule is. I've never been in this position before, what would you do?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Honestly, if they don't look dry rotted or cracked, I'd probably run them, myself.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep an eye on them. You'll probably need to replace them next summer.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Averaging 4k miles/yr you’re probably just running around close to home so your tires likely never really get a chance to heat up significantly. 

Even if one does happen to fail, you’re not far from help. I have an old 87 Suburban with 9-yr old weather-checked BFGs on it, but it never goes more than 5 miles back and forth to town. 

However if you decide to take the Cruze out on a road trip, being surrounded by desert as you are I’d recommend replacement, especially by next summer as @obermd suggests. 

My Cruze averages 20k mile/yr almost exclusively desert highway driving, the last place I want to be with a blowout is the Mojave Desert in July.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Depends on the circumstances. 

I just replaced mine. All 4. 17,500 miles. 2 years.

2 wouldn't hold air anymore.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is some tire safety information you may find helpful:

Tire Safety | Discount tire

If we can help please let us know.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

My used 2013 came with stock michelins and maybe half tread (44k miles), they were rock hard and dry rotted a bit. Ride drastically improved when I replaced them. Completely worth it.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

One major factor is parking indoors vs outdoors. If you're constantly in a garage overnight at your place of residence and in a parking structure for work where the tires do not see direct sunlight its very possible your tires are fine. Keep an eye on them for unusual wear between all 4 tires. One might start looking deformed or wear differently and then I would definitely want to have them all replaced. If you are planning to do a cross country tour on a vacation where lots of miles are going to accumulate over a small period of time, I would definitely consider replacing before that type of trip as well.


----------

